# breed and sex please



## 224 (Jan 11, 2013)

Can some one please tell me what breed and sex these are thanks


----------



## 224 (Jan 11, 2013)

Any one know


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome!!! The two on the bottom appear to be hens and the one on the top appears to be a rooster. Better pictures would be great!! But they are beautiful birds!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you get pics that are right side up and little clearer?


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

They look like Welsummers maybe..... my eyes are old and the pics don't want to zoom on my phone though.


----------

